# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të bëj citim të dyfishtë?

## hasanhyseni

A mund te me tregoje dikush si te bej citim te dyfishte p.sh. citimet e shkrimeve te dy anetareve te ndryshem ne forum ose citim i njekoheshem i shkrimit pjese-pjese dhe te jap pergjigje ne ato pjese.
Kete e kam pare shpesh qe e bejne anetaret e forumit ketu por nuk di se si.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> por si duhet ta ndaj postimin ne disa pjese p.sh. dua ti jap pergjigje veç e veç ne secilen pyetje qe ka shkruar personi me siper!?


*
Perdor imazhin per me shume info!*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## morrison

Hape dy here faqen e forumit... Ne njeren futu te  shkruash postimin tend dhe ne tjetren zgjidh citimet qe do te besh me copy dhe paste ne faqen ku po ben postimin... Keshtu mund besh citime pambarim dhe i fut ne QUOTE duke seleksionuar pjesen qe do te citosh dhe klikon tek opsioni QUOTE....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Peniel

Citimi mund të jetë i dyfishtë apo i shumfishtë. Përbri butonit *''Cito''*,  ekziston edhe një buton tjetër me shenjen e dy presjeve . Që të citosh shumë postime, klikon së pari tek ky buton  tek postimet që do ti bashkangjitësh postimit kryesor që do të citosh dhe më pas klikon tek ''Cito'' i postimit që do të citosh.


Shpresoj të kem qenë i kuptueshëm. 



_Note: Nuk është shesh beteje për të treguar aftësitë tuaja këtu. Ato mund ti tregoni në privat._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## hasanhyseni

> Citimi mund të jetë i dyfishtë apo i shumfishtë. Përbri butonit *''Cito''*,  ekziston edhe një buton tjetër me shenjen e dy presjeve . Që të citosh shumë postime, klikon së pari tek ky buton  tek postimet që do ti bashkangjitësh postimit kryesor që do të citosh dhe më pas klikon tek ''Cito'' i postimit që do të citosh.
> 
> 
> Shpresoj të kem qenë i kuptueshëm. 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: Nuk është shesh beteje për të treguar aftësitë tuaja këtu. Ato mund ti tregoni në privat._


Shume flm Peniel. Edhe kjo qenka shume metode e mire!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Jo edhe kjo, eshte e vetmja metode (vetem nqs do ta besh manuale) lol...

----------

